# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Altmhlsee zugefroren??

## Free your mind

Hi,
wei jemand von euch ob der Altmhlsee zugefroren ist?
Am Sonntag soll ja ganz guter Wind kommen...

http://www.windguru.com/de/index.php?sc=234
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/altmuehlsee

----------


## Free your mind

Hi,
bins nochmal... wei jetzt vielleicht jemand ob der Altmhlsee wieder eisfrei ist. Hab grad Ferien und am Mittwoch soll ganz guter Wind kommen.

----------

